# The longest wait...passing the time.



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It seems to me that the days between the end of application period and the release of draw results are some of the slowest days of the year for me.

How are you all passing the time this year?

Personally, I'm back into the reloading game and preparing for at least weekly trips to the range for load development. I like to do mine in the spring while temps are just right and the range isn't too crowded. I don't reload much in the winter because I cannot test the loads and the heater in my garage blows on my powder scale which frustrates the heck out of me.

I'm also beginning a personal training regimen to better my physical condition and to prepare myself for summer scouting and fall hunting trips...been far too long!

In May I have a Turkey tag that needs filled so that'll help quench my craving for killin' as well.

I've pretty much got my yard work done, man cave completed and "Honey-Do's" all caught up so I'm just working on keeping my mind occupied and not thinking about draw results as much as possible.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

just been working on the duck boat and staying busy in meeting for helping with banquets. June cant get here fast enough so i can go scout and shoot the muzzloader


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As time goes on I think about the draw results less and less... I have too much crap to do every spring that keeps me busy.


-DallanC


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I hadn't thought about it too much until today...

I got word from a buddy down in NM and he drew both deer and elk there.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think about it much, but I will reiterate how stupid it is that Utah has such a long time between application period and the actual draw. This year has bothered me more, because I'm scheduling a family vacation in September of this year. The week I would prefer to do it is the end of the early rifle hunt. I'm not in the bonus pool for the tag I applied for, and my odds are very low of drawing, but there still is that outside chance.

If I draw, I will do the family vacation the following week, but it is not ideal for various reasons, so I don't want to just book it now as my chances of drawing are slim. So I'll wait another month to book my vacation, hoping prices for flight/hotel, etc do not go up. I know...first world problems. I still think it's absolutely ridiculous it takes as long as it does in Utah. This year just gave me another reason to hate it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as DC.....too busy to really worry about it. When I do think about it, I remember that I already have 4 tags in the safe so it's gonna be a great year regardless of the UT lottery.-------SS


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

It helps to have other draws to think about and plan for. I applied in Colorado, Montana, and Nevada already and I still have to make my final decisions for the Wyoming draw. I'm hoping Utah will get back to me before the Wyoming deadline. I'm also working on my antlerless strategy.

I'm not too worked up about it this year. I'm not expecting any luck this year (I think I'm probably at less than a 1% chance of drawing, excluding antlerless), and school keeps me hopping. All I'm really worried about is keeping enough $$$ on the card in case Nevada or Montana want to make my day.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I really haven't thought about it very much. Now that's it's been brought up- I'm stoked that the anticipation on credit charges are only a month away. 

I can't wait for the cc hits thread!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, lucky for you all having stuff to keep you occupied. Unfortunately, hunting and October is all I think about.

I have projects and stuff to do but hunting is always there in my mind.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

KineKilla said:


> Well, lucky for you all having stuff to keep you occupied. Unfortunately, hunting and October is all I think about.
> 
> I have projects and stuff to do but hunting is always there in my mind.


I'm with ya there. A lot of years I can't stop thinking about May when the results come out. But this year I'm pretty comfortable with what I will be doing. General season deer is pretty much a sure thing with 2 points. I'm in year 4 of my 5 year wait for LE elk. No where close on my OIL moose 11 points. Slim on LE deer with 3 points.

Pretty sure it's general deer and elk for me this year which I can't wait for but no real reason to be hoping for much in the draw so not giving it much thought.

I always get really jacked up for the antlerless elk draw - points or not. Thankfully that's a much shorter wait for results.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The turkey hunt gets me thru till the results come out. 
Plus, it's my crazy busy time at work. 
So I stay pretty occupied.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been shooting my bow a lot, but I'm starting to feel a little joint point in my right shoulder, so the bow shooting might take a back seat for a bit.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I hadn't given much thought about the draws this year until today. I try to go on one quality hunt each year (e.g. Canada, South Dakota, Argentina) and doing the research for these trips pretty much satisfies my impatience waiting on draw results. 2017 will be a strange year as the likelihood of me drawing a Utah tag is basically zero. Also, this will be the first time, since 2009, that I won't hunt antelope in Wyoming.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a first for me where I've got basically zero chance of drawing. Combine the slim odds and the various financial expenses I'm already committing myself to this year, and I'm actually dreading charge on my credit card! Which is exactly why if I'm ever going to draw a Utah sheep, moose, or Henry's deer tag it's going to be this year! Oh well... Money happens, right?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i doubt i have much of a shot either but we did put in for a party hunt so maybe???? at least would love a good archery deer hunt, as for elk i have my spot and hopefully my same stubborn ass bull and just need to go to his hiding spot opening day this year and not chase him all the way there while he laughs at me doing so like last year.

BIG BULL = 1
ME = 0


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a next to 0 chance of drawing any tag that would be considered enviable, but that doesn't even matter to me. I get just as excited buying an OTC spike tag as I do hunting Deer, Antlerless Elk, or any other Big Game animal for that matter.

For me it's all about the time in the woods with family and friends, pursuing our quarry. I just can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't care about the draws when I don't have any points.
Its also easy to forget about the draws when this is the best time of year to fish. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

After classes end in 2 weeks, I'll be passing the time chasing turkeys and hopefully going after some crawfish. By the time that's over, I'll be scouting for some spike elk.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It is a long time between the app period and letting us know, but UT does let us know sooner than some other states. CO, WY, NV, KS, ID, all post at the same time or after Utah.....

I don't spend too much time wondering about the wait. There are too many great things to do in the Spring. 

..


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Packout said:


> It is a long time between the app period and letting us know, but UT does let us know sooner than some other states. CO, WY, NV, KS, ID, all post at the same time or after Utah.....
> 
> I don't spend too much time wondering about the wait. There are too many great things to do in the Spring.
> 
> ..


True they post the results later in the year, but I know for at least Wyoming the results that come out in June/July have an application deadline at the end of May. So the actual delay isn't too bad. The WY elk application deadline is also only like a month or so before the draw results too IIRC.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I always have hunting on my mind. Likewise there always seem to be a plenitude of other responsibilites to fill the time. My fall is pretty much an elk hunt (whether my parent's LE hunt or my general hunt), a general UT deer hunt, and antlerless elk and antelope hunts. I'm really getting hyped for antelope. Still a year out to draw my buck tag, but those antelope does are a riot to get after!

I do wish the UT draws came out earlier, but I guess as long as they come out before WY apps are due, i'm good.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to find out about if my dad drew his LE Deer tag, ah crap I think I just jinxed him. I'm hoping and praying he draws! :mrgreen:


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I just started watching some youtube deer hunting videos this week. Now I cant freakin wait till draw results!! Is it fall yet??!l??


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Calm down and look at the flowers. Patience is a virtue for hunters to master.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't reed through all these posts, 
But I've been busy. ..
Hunting or skiing every week/weekend since the first of the year. 

It has FLOWN BY!

The WB sets tag numbers Thursday, 
Could see CCs gettin hit by May 12th. 
It's all but here!
I can't believe it's gone by this quickly.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Not too hard this year for me as I'm headed to NZ for Stag very soon. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> I didn't reed through all these posts,
> But I've been busy. ..
> Hunting or skiing every week/weekend since the first of the year.
> 
> ...


Some guys have all the fun!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

worked up a new load for the 300 Wby, have the muzzleloader shooting the way I want it, waterproofed the boots three times, submitted vacation days all in anticipation of the yearly UN-successful! I just love it, better than Christmas!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, the magical month of May is here now. Wildlife board did their thing to set tag numbers, and all draws have been closed for months....

So any takers on how many separate "credit card hits" threads we get this year? I'm betting we get at least 3 but no more than 5.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

KineKilla said:


> So any takers on how many separate "credit card hits" threads we get this year? I'm betting we get at least 3 but no more than 5.


I'll see your three threads on credit card hits and raise you five threads on new members joining and asking for help on their drawn tag - you know the usual opening statement, "I am not asking for anyone's honey hole..."


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> you know the usual opening statement, "I am not asking for anyone's honey hole..."


I've said it before, I'll say it again. If/when I finally draw my dream tag, I will post asking for help, and I am totally looking for everyone's honey hole. I don't want your crappy spots!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I drew my dream tag a couple of years ago. 
Instead of taking the help and advice, I turned it back in. 
Have kicked myself in the butt ever since. 
There is many good people here that can help. 
Wish I could do it over again.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Last year my card got hit on the 16th, so only two weeks until we start checking the account every hour.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Last year my card got hit on the 16th, so only two weeks until we start checking the account every hour.


You gonna start a thread about it? 

I guess I better make some card payments so I have enough on there to cover all the LE tags our group is going to draw this year....:shock:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> You gonna start a thread about it?
> 
> I guess I better make some card payments so I have enough on there to cover all the LE tags our group is going to draw this year....:shock:


No, I'm sure somebody will though.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My fingers are crossed for the 12th. .

Take my money !!!....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Not expecting anything but one or two youth general rifle tags. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TMS (Jan 17, 2017)

Im cashing in 18 non-res elk points this year.I hope to draw my oil utah bull elk tag. From 1500 miles away in Indiana,good luck to everyone in the draw.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm actually really REALLY nervous that my wife or I will get lucky and draw one of the awesome not-a-green-jell-o-casserole's-chance-in-Lehi tags that we put in for, and that the charges on the card will cause us grief with our closing! It might not tank our financing, but its a tight enough line that the banker is gonna hate a ~$1k charge in the few days before final submission to underwriting!

And that is precisely why this is our year to draw a henry's deer or one of the OIAL tags we applied for.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I just realized I have a potential dilemma on my hands. I put in for:

1) Pine Valley desert sheep
2) San Juan multi-season elk

Problem is, I'll get a $513 charge if I draw either one. I'm not sure I could handle the suspense of knowing I got one, but not knowing which one. I probably wouldn't get any sleep between the time the charge hit and the time the email came.

Maybe I'll just wait for the email... especially with my odds of actually drawing one.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Antelope Island Sheep or Antelope Island Deer for me - I'll know which one with the pending charge amount, I'll be sure to invite a few UWN members along for the hunt. ;-)

YES - top of page!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> I'm actually really REALLY nervous that my wife or I will get lucky and draw one of the awesome not-a-green-jell-o-casserole's-chance-in-Lehi tags that we put in for, and that the charges on the card will cause us grief with our closing! It might not tank our financing, but its a tight enough line that the banker is gonna hate a ~$1k charge in the few days before final submission to underwriting!
> 
> And that is precisely why this is our year to draw a henry's deer or one of the OIAL tags we applied for.


I'd risk buying a house for an awesome tag!

Some of these tags only come once-in-a-lifetime (literally and figuratively) but houses come and go all the time!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I'd risk buying a house for an awesome tag!
> 
> Some of these tags only come once-in-a-lifetime (literally and figuratively) but houses come and go all the time!


Lol, don't I know it! The wife might have other opinions....but even if the worst/best? happens I can maneuver a few things around and still manage the closing--it'd just take some extra juggling! But it is a great 4plex at a steal, and will hopefully be my little hunting-fund golden goose!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Lol, don't I know it! The wife might have other opinions....but even if the worst/best? happens I can maneuver a few things around and still manage the closing--it'd just take some extra juggling! But it is a great 4plex at a steal, and will hopefully be my little hunting-fund golden goose!


Wives come and go all the time as well! Especially for you prestigious career lawyer types.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Wives come and go all the time as well! Especially for you prestigious career lawyer types.


Some days that thought occurs more often than others!


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

Clarq said:


> I just realized I have a potential dilemma on my hands. I put in for:
> 
> 1) Pine Valley desert sheep
> 2) San Juan multi-season elk
> ...


there was a few years that this worked , so try it just to see ...

log into the harvest survey ( the old red left hand border screen ) 
and look under the tabs for , "application history" or it may have been "My eligibility point"

there were years that it did work , and others that it did not .. it would have current draw year info added to that list , on the time between cc hits & email

https://www.utah-hunt.com/UT_Returncard/?_ga=2.36444640.1355255453.1494080634-1492176778.1494080505


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

DUSTY NOGGIN said:


> there was a few years that this worked , so try it just to see ...
> 
> log into the harvest survey ( the old red left hand border screen )
> and look under the tabs for , "application history" or it may have been "My eligibility point"
> ...


The Utah draw information web site is not updated any more
until after payment conformation on CCs.
And after E-mails have been out for a week or more,

There were years bonus points would 'disappear' as an indicator of a permit.
This is updated later as well these days.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

> The Utah draw information web site is not updated any more
> until after payment conformation on CCs.


it wasn't normal to show it then either

i usually put all my family in on one card so waiting to see who the general tags went to has to to wait until the emails anyway. but, one year which i believe was 2016 bucks & bulls draw , we were able to find out before emails


----------

